Ask HN: What was your first side project that generated any income? - leonagano
======
cac1
My family went picnicking in a cottonwood grove and noticed all the mistletoe.
So we threw rocks to knock some of it down, took it home, and put in is small
bags. We kids sold it door to door and made a mint in pocket change.

------
mrwnmonm
[https://datawaves.io](https://datawaves.io)

